# Gamo Big Cat



## JrSquirreler (Nov 20, 2010)

I have the Gamo Big Cat 1200 and have had it for quite a long time. I am still looking fir the right pellet. Anyone have any luck???? :sniper:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Throw it away and buy a real airgun. :bop:


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a Big Cat. 
What kind of problems are you having? There are a lot of things that can cause bad accuracy. How many rounds have you fired through it?

You should clean the barrel with Goo Gone when you first get an airgun. Also put blue lok-tite on the stock screws [NOT red] Make sure your scope is installed correctly.

Also, the way you hold it will affect the accuracy. Don't hold it too tight. Let it move through the double recoil, and stay on target after you fire it.

Try some JSB and other pellets. I don't know what you have tried, but get some good quality pellets and see what happens.
There could be problems with the gun itself, but try these few simple things to get you started.

Good luck.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Better believe it, there is a LOT wrong with Gamo rifles. Quality of steel - junk. Tolerances - junk. Quality of barrels - junk. Trigger units - junk. Hold sensitivity - high. Reliability - low. Resale value - NONE. Customer support - does NOT exist.

I CANNOT imagine the money that has to be spend on this overpriced garbage while there are clearly *better* airguns out there and sometimes for *less *money...


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Better believe it, there is a LOT wrong with Gamo rifles. Quality of steel - junk. Tolerances - junk. Quality of barrels - junk. Trigger units - junk. Hold sensitivity - high. Reliability - low. Resale value - NONE. Customer support - does NOT exist.
> 
> I CANNOT imagine the money that has to be spend on this overpriced garbage while there are clearly *better* airguns out there and sometimes for *less *money...


So I guess you are saying you don't like the Big Cat?


----------

